# Puppy Colds?



## RustyBear (Jul 25, 2011)

Probably a dumb question, but do pups get colds? Rusty has been super chill for a couple of days now, more than normal. He still wiggles his brains out when we are with him and his poops appear normal...but his energy level seems down. He's had green eye boogs the last 2 days and I swear he sneezes all the time.

Any thoughts? Should I be worries, or just assume he has a cold and let him rest?


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

My guess is allergy to something airbourne. Wouldn't hurt to go to the vet if energy levels stay down. We are coming into spring so could be allergies.


----------



## polkan (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.petwave.com/Dogs/Dog-Health-Center/Lung-and-Airway-Disorders/Upper-Respiratory-Infection/Symptoms.aspx



> The classic signs of canine upper respiratory tract (URT) infection are very similar to the symptoms of the common cold in people. The symptoms of clinical disease in domestic dogs will depend upon the underlying cause of the condition.


I hope that helps. Since the symptoms are identical between different causes, I'd ask the vet to find out if it doesn't get better quickly. The only thing I don't like is the recommendation to pump a dog full of chemicals, so I would ask my vet about other options (Bordatella and CPI are self-limiting, if I remember right, but not 100% sure).


----------

